
Ask HN: If FB workers are killing themselves, why don't they unionize? - throwing838383
If Facebook working conditions are so terrible as to make suicide the only viable option, then why don&#x27;t they just unionize?  With collective bargaining power, they could get much better work&#x2F;life balance.
======
catacombs
> If Facebook working conditions are so terrible as to make suicide the only
> viable option, then why don't they just unionize?

First, unionizing is not simple. One needs a majority of workers in agreement
of forming a union and voting on it.

Meanwhile, anyone who stands to lose money from better pay and benefits from
the formation of a union -- anyone in management and the executives -- will
likely try to stop any efforts, mainly through propaganda: "Unions are not
good for you!"

With a company as big as Facebook and management likely monitoring everything
its employees do, unionizing will likely be difficult, especially if people
are not educated on the benefits of a union.

Contrary to popular belief, you cannot get fired for joining a union.

> With collective bargaining power, they could get much better work/life
> balance.

That is assuming they are unionized, which would take a while.

------
SamReidHughes
The sole purpose of this "Ask HN" post is to put out a slanderous premise.

Facebook working conditions are not horrible, and for people who don't like it
there is a great option of not working there.

